# Blackfriars Bakery 'Wicked' Cakes and Bakes



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean now sells fabulous cakes, muffins, flapjacks and cookies from Blackfriars Bakery. Come and have a look - they all go really well with a latte!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/-apos-Wicked-apos--Cakes-and-Bakes.html


----------

